# Quinn Freeway funds performances



## capall (10 Jul 2007)

Is there better information available on the performance of the Quinn Life freeway funds then the graphs on the website
Eaglestar,Hibernia etc etc all have yearly percentage growth charts for there funds,all I can see for quinn direct are 2 figures. a yearly average and a cumalative figure

Also how do 1% and 1.5% fees compare to managed funds,some managed funds seem to have quite low charges .75% to 1%


----------



## Babsy (10 Jul 2007)

The "Fund Price" on the home page gives you:
[broken link removed]

No entry or exit fees with Quinn as other funds do


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

capall said:


> Also how do 1% and 1.5% fees compare to managed funds,some managed funds seem to have quite low charges .75% to 1%


You have to look at the overall charging structure. All things being equal low charges are better.


----------



## South (10 Jul 2007)

It is possible to get into all funds for a 0% up-front cost if a person uses the service of a fee-based broker (except for the fee of course!!).


----------



## capall (10 Jul 2007)

South said:


> It is possible to get into all funds for a 0% up-front cost if a person uses the service of a fee-based broker (except for the fee of course!!).


 
You don't need to go through a broker to buy the quinn funds you buy into them direct no fees,except the annual management charge


----------



## South (10 Jul 2007)

Indeed, and as you remarked the fund management charge is higher than most.


----------



## auburn (10 Jul 2007)

Hi Capall,

Historical prices for most (apart from some of the more recent ones like Emerging Markets, Latin America, Japan, China etc.) Freeway investment products on Quinn Life's web site are from 01/01/2006 forward only.

Bear in mind that the first cohort of funds rolled out in Jan 2000 followed by others in January 2001. I have already contacted Quinn Life asking them to forward me prices dating back to the commencement of the funds.

The only other alternative might be to look at the price movement of the relevant benchmark index.


----------



## Dano1997 (16 Aug 2007)

From the Quinn life website:

Page 10
"There is a transaction charge of €3.81 per month for regular premium Term Life policies".

Bit of a "hidden charge" here???​


----------



## Elphaba (16 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Is there better information available on the performance of the Quinn Life freeway funds then the graphs on the website
> Eaglestar,Hibernia etc etc all have yearly percentage growth charts for there funds,all I can see for quinn direct are 2 figures. a yearly average and a cumalative figure
> 
> Also how do 1% and 1.5% fees compare to managed funds,some managed funds seem to have quite low charges .75% to 1%




Quinns website is woeful, they should have updated charts daily...their charges pay the fund managers, who I'm sure are having a few sleepless nights lately!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> their charges pay the fund managers, who I'm sure are having a few sleepless nights lately!


Eh? Do index trackers have fund managers?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2007)

Dano1997 said:


> From the Quinn life website:
> 
> Page 10
> "There is a transaction charge of €3.81 per month for regular premium Term Life policies".
> ...


Their investment funds are not term life policies so this charge does not apply to regular contribution investments. This charge applies only to fixed term life assurance policies (e.g. general or mortgage protection life assurance).


----------



## Elphaba (16 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Eh? Do index trackers have fund managers?



Erm....sorry, but they should still provide (at least) monthly performances of indices/funds on their web site...


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2007)

What about the info that they provide to customers who log into their _MyQuinnLife _site?


----------

